# what rpm to launch at the strip???????



## dans200ser (Jan 1, 2004)

im a new se-r owner (2 months young now) 96 200sx ser. i will prolly drag it a couple times for fun and i was wondering about what most people leave the tree at. my specific car has 76K on it and so-so clutch holding capacity. im retaining the sleeper look with stock 15 inchers. i have an open element filter on the oem intake snorkus and a stock looking thrush muffler. thanx


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i launch at 2500, cause ide rather grip than peel out... but mines a 1.6


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I launch between 3 and 4k rpm. GA16 also. for some reason if i try 2500, it doesnt take off as fast.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Teknokid said:


> I launch between 3 and 4k rpm. GA16 also. for some reason if i try 2500, it doesnt take off as fast.



well i got 17's with yokohama tires...the yokes grip pretty good


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

With my 1.6 I launch at 6500 and with the 2.0 I launch at 2500.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

motivational1 said:


> With my 1.6 I launch at 6500 and with the 2.0 I launch at 2500.



whaaaaaaaaaaat??? 6500????


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaat??? 6500????



Yes, with the lightened flywheel and JWT cams the car doesn't 60ft well if you leave below 6000. My 1.6 can do 2.20-2.26 60ft times with regular street tires and full interior. I've made about 2000 passes in this car.www.motivational.net


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if your getting 2.20 60ft's what kinda times are you running? thats damn fast...do you still have that hotshot prototype exhaust??


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> if your getting 2.20 60ft's what kinda times are you running? thats damn fast...do you still have that hotshot prototype exhaust??


9.92 in the 1/8 and 15.60 in the 1/4. No, I built my own mandrel 2 inch exhaust.


----------



## dans200ser (Jan 1, 2004)

what kinda 1/4 mile times do people average with stock 96 sr20's? i have seen 15.6-16.4 in magazines but who knows how accurate they are or skilled at driving.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

motivational1 said:


> 9.92 in the 1/8 and 15.60 in the 1/4. No, I built my own mandrel 2 inch exhaust.


compared to the sr20 hows your built 1.6 hang with them .....does it feal as fast as you se-r (assuming the sr20 you have is stock)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

iirc, doesnt your car have a hs cai, hs headers, 2" exhaust, jwt cams, jwt ecu, and ur pulley...is that all, performance wise i mean


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> compared to the sr20 hows your built 1.6 hang with them .....does it feal as fast as you se-r (assuming the sr20 you have is stock)


His SE-R is NPM's Project Classic SE-R

Mike has ran his 1.6 at the track and has more track experiance than probably anyone on this board.. I'd lay money on it... 

You can take his word for fact.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

so is a built ga16 like his able to beat sr20 with say intake and exhaust i have a ga to so im just curious as to how good it can preform ......i have been to his site and know what all he has done


----------



## Phil04 (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a 04 ser-specV and i was wondering what the launch would be for the spec. I have a hard time not spinning the tires in 1st with about a 2500 launch... maybe i just have a heavy foot... but i can do a 2nd gear dump and the car is easier to manage... pretty sure thats no good for my transmission but i was just testing out the waters... i try not to drive my car hard since i have like only 1k miles on my engine and i just kinda wanted to ease things in.... ohhh i'm new to the nissan forums so hello everyone.
Phil


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> compared to the sr20 hows your built 1.6 hang with them .....does it feal as fast as you se-r (assuming the sr20 you have is stock)



The 1.6 has less torque and you can feel that. It can run with most Se-r's with exhaust and intakes. My Se-r has intake, header and exhaust and 289,000 miles on it now but, still can run 9.7 in the 1/8. That is 2 tenths quicker than the 1.6. My 1.6 can run with civic SI's. It pulls hard from 4500rpm to 7300rpm.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

What rpm would you launch a turbo 1.6 mike?


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

James said:


> What rpm would you launch a turbo 1.6 mike?


Bring your car to my new shop and I'll show you. Every car is different.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok but don't break my transmission man... I finally got a good one! I know how rough you are with cars... (j/k! )


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

motivational1 said:


> The 1.6 has less torque and you can feel that. It can run with most Se-r's with exhaust and intakes. My Se-r has intake, header and exhaust and 289,000 miles on it now but, still can run 9.7 in the 1/8. That is 2 tenths quicker than the 1.6. My 1.6 can run with civic SI's. It pulls hard from 4500rpm to 7300rpm.


So assuming my math is correct, your 1.6 ran a 9.9 second 1/8 mile. I ran a personal best 10.5 on the 1/8 mile track with a CAI, lighter pulley, ACT clutch, 13" wheels up front 17" wheels back, no spare tire, ebay short throw shifter (free, dont flame). It looks like the next six-tenths of a second are going to be much harder to get.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> So assuming my math is correct, your 1.6 ran a 9.9 second 1/8 mile. I ran a personal best 10.5 on the 1/8 mile track with a CAI, lighter pulley, ACT clutch, 13" wheels up front 17" wheels back, no spare tire, ebay short throw shifter (free, dont flame). It looks like the next six-tenths of a second are going to be much harder to get.



Where's your header and mandrel 2 inch exhaust? That will pick you up another 2 tenths. What kind of 60ft times are you getting? Driving has a lot to do with it!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

my 60 ft time is a 2.455 and my 330ft time is 6.902


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

*PS, I know this doesnt count but....*

You will see what I have from my signature... I went against a same year NX2000 three lights in a row (very late, no traffic dont rant there is snow 6 months a year here, so no race track) and I was ahead each time by a car length. Maybey he was a poor driver, maybey it was an automatic, I dont know, but it sounded like he had intake and exhaust. Although I think he would of caught up with me if we had kept going pas a 100KM/H say around 135... On another note, acura RSX's (not type S) are no competition on the high way, or from a street start. I am just posting this for an infomative purpose, please dont rant me about how it is not a sanctionned event, because I know its not, but I think it is still significant. BTW, the closest 1/4 track is 45 minutes away from my house, they charge 25$ for one run and they are only open 6 months a year.
I think the GA responds well to bolt-ons, but I am kind of disapointed that my brother still beats me with his 1995 D15 powered CX civic hatcback with I/H/E, semi-racing Si cam and advanced timing.

:fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## 1Newmexneon (Mar 26, 2004)

Just had my car at the strip started the day off launching around 3000 rpm's while pulling 2.4 60's. I started launching at 5000 and got 2.25 60. I also only had 22psi in the front tires.


----------

